# Door Hardware



## Jmb (Jun 28, 2017)

Here is an example of a door situation that I run into time and time again:

Inspections under the IBC 2009


3 story medical office building with individual tenants (doctor offices, blood draw lab, etc.)

Tenants have entrance doors to the suites that are full glazed tempered glass doors without stiles

These doors swing in the egress direction and empty to the common corridors that lead to the stair towers.

The hardware on these doors is a thumbturn on the bottom rail on the tenant side and keyed cylinder on the corridor side.
A sign has been provided in the tenant side that states the “This door is to remain unlocked when building is occupied”.

The issues are:

They cannot have the thumbturn since it protrudes more than 1/16” on the bottom rail

They cannot have hardware on the door that is less than 34” to 48”

They cannot provide a double keyed cylinder on the bottom rail since this is not a main exterior door

To open a door, only one operation is allowed

Even if a double keyed cylinder was permitted, if any other tenant space is occupied, then this door cannot be locked since the “building is occupied”

I get fight back on this continuously; this is “allowed everywhere else”

Basically this is me venting


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2017)

Main entrance to the suite?


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2017)

Even if a double keyed cylinder was permitted, if any other tenant space is occupied, then this door cannot be locked since the “building is occupied”
    I would not apply this to individual sepearte businesses that are not open. Exiting through the suite should not be needed.

Kind of like a mall and requiring every business to open at the same time.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 28, 2017)

Another case of unintended consequences. Deadbolt is controlled by authorized personnel only.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 28, 2017)

The code evolves and later editions of the IBC have addressed some of the issues you mention. However, the 2009 IBC does address some of the issues that you bring up. 


Jmb said:


> They cannot have the thumbturn since it protrudes more than 1/16” on the bottom rail


ANSI A117.1 Section 409.2.9 (2003 and 2009 editions) state in Exception 2 that tempered glass doors having a bottom rail/shoe with a tapered top are not required to comply with the 10-inch bottom rail height requirement.


Jmb said:


> They cannot have hardware on the door that is less than 34” to 48”


Section 1008.1.9.2 (2009 IBC) states "Locks used only for security purposes and not for normal operation are permitted at any height." This has been in the 2009 and remains in the IBC. A similar requirement is located in ANSI A117.1 2003 and 2009 editions.


Jmb said:


> They cannot provide a double keyed cylinder on the bottom rail since this is not a main exterior door


Section 1010.1.9.3 (2015 IBC) states "main door or doors" now--it deleted the use of the word "exterior."


Jmb said:


> To open a door, only one operation is allowed


True for all IBC editions, but a security lock at the bottom of a door is not used for normal operation. If the door uses a lock/latch on the door handle device, then the door must be unlocked/unlatched when operating the door handle.


Jmb said:


> Even if a double keyed cylinder was permitted, if any other tenant space is occupied, then this door cannot be locked since the “building is occupied”


Section 1010.1.9.3 (2015 IBC) has changed the wording from "BUILDING" to "SPACE."


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2017)

Guess I need to read every word of every edition


----------



## steveray (Jun 28, 2017)

Has been a big problem here too....Nice to know that we can send then to 2015 for a mod now though...


----------



## IJHumberson (Jun 29, 2017)

If it's in a jurisdiction that adopts NFPA 101, the double keyed cylinder would not be allowed. (101 still has the "exterior door" language)


----------



## Jmb (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.
ANSI A117.1-2009 will allow for less than a 10" bottom rail, but would not allow 1/16" protrusion whether the rail is 10" or less.
A blood draw phlebotomist doesn't always count for "security personal". Not a real good situation
If a code year is adopted in by my state, I cannot use another code cycle to justify a certain change; that's for a board of appeals


----------



## RLGA (Jun 29, 2017)

A board of appeals is used to address interpretations of code application by the Building Official, not for approving code modifications. For code modifications, use IBC Section 104.11 (2009 IBC) for alternate material, design, or method. I've used this to request code modifications for approving the use of a revised section in a newer code edition, even though the jurisdiction hadn't adopted that edition (yet).


----------



## Jmb (Jun 30, 2017)

I am located in Pennsylvania, Chapter 1 of the IBC is not adopted.
The state has an administrative chapter (regulation) that replaces Chapter 1.
This regulation (PA UCC Regulation 403.42a) does allow for a board of appeals to consider alternate means and methods. These considerations would include changes to future, un-adopted, code sections.


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 29, 2017)

I would agree with those above.  The situation you have described is not permitted as outlined Section 1010 of the Building Code:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1010

It seems as though this may have just been simply done without regard of compliance of the Fire or Building Code or this was discussed with the AHJ.


----------

